# Navigator Rechargeable Watch



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought this a few years ago, new, but didn't pay £395. It seems that Zeon made it, but where, I know not. The charger has Ricoh markings, so I am not sure whether or not Ricoh own Zeon? The watch charge lasts well over a month, and takes about eight hours to fully charge, usually overnight. The case and back are both solid stainless steel and the bracelet is well made too. The markings on the back are Zeon Tech, NIL 4981 and FF. The dial is a nice mid blue with yellow batons along with 3 and 9. Three yellow hands are easy to read.

The charge is by electromagnetic induction coil mounted in a plastics mount on which the watch is placed, which has a plug-in lead to a transformer three square pin plug. There are three LEDs at 12, 4 and 8 which can be switched on by depressing the button at 2 o'clock, and they glow blue, lighting the dial in the dark. The hands are also have good luminescence. The same LEDs also flash red when charging, and when the charge is complete, they glow red continuously. A heavy watch and very well finished.

Mike




























Wonder if I could use this charger for my Seikos?


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Mike I've got one of these as well, picked up from Cash Converters for £50. Really unusual watches, I've never seen another pal!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

That's very neat, does the secondary button show the amount of charge based on how far the second hand moves when pushed?


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

SB - the secondary button just lights the LEDs, but when the charge is going down, the sweep hand jumps what seems like two seconds at a time. Forgot to say, I have a complete kit; including info sheet, paper tape measure for sizing, and black velvet lined three compartment box with over sleeve.

Mike


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> Bought this a few years ago, new, but didn't pay £395. It seems that Zeon made it, but where, I know not. The charger has Ricoh markings, so I am not sure whether or not Ricoh own Zeon? The watch charge lasts well over a month, and takes about eight hours to fully charge, usually overnight. The case and back are both solid stainless steel and the bracelet is well made too. The markings on the back are Zeon Tech, NIL 4981 and FF. The dial is a nice mid blue with yellow batons along with 3 and 9. Three yellow hands are easy to read.
> 
> The charge is by electromagnetic induction coil mounted in a plastics mount on which the watch is placed, which has a plug-in lead to a transformer three square pin plug. There are three LEDs at 12, 4 and 8 which can be switched on by depressing the button at 2 o'clock, and they glow blue, lighting the dial in the dark. The hands are also have good luminescence. The same LEDs also flash red when charging, and when the charge is complete, they glow red continuously. A heavy watch and very well finished.
> 
> ...


Alternately, I wonder if this watch would charge using one of those rechargeable tea-light base units? (Just in case your official charger ever went kaput)


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a thought PDX. Or a toothbrush re charger...?

Mike


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have one of these, I thinks the LED's should have a health warning. :biggrin:

They are bright to say the least.

High quality Watch, the build is fantastic.

Sorry about the quality of the pictures, I had trouble with the lighting.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Wonder if our friend and top researcher, Always Watching knows of any link between Ricoh and Zeon UK? Perhaps one owns the other,...

Mike


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Managed to acquire the zeon from PC-Magician which came as full boxed kit,cheers Jon,and was so impressed with the playful technology decided I NEEDED another.

so arrived today ,again full kit ,both boxes gtee card instructions,all links in near mint condition apart from teeny marks to strap.

All stainless and with a somewhat more restrained black dial,but it does look mean. 50 x 43 to 48 with crown 22 lugs.

as previous posts,cheers Mike ,5 second blue dial light when crown at 2 pressed the press again for torch light orange power light.. Jumping seconds indicates power decline. So here she goes










And again


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done Chris - watch out your left arm doesn't become longer with the weight....

Mike


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

dobra said:


> That's a thought PDX. Or a toothbrush re charger...?
> 
> Mike


 Tried the toothbrush re charger method on my Seiko kinetic. Didnt work.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done Chris I like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

OOOH, don't get me started on Ricoh - a forgotten Japanese giant with a long history that produced many watch models that for some reason have never had the celebrety attached to them that the other big Japanese watch makers have enjoyed. I have written an article on Ricoh watches in the past and am amazed that collectors still do not seem to be avidly seeking Ricoh watches. Rant aside, Ricoh are Ricoh, and the company is now pretty big. The number of current Ricoh randed watch models has dwindled to almost nothing, but I believe that they still manufacture a rechargable model. Ricoh has nothing to do with Zeon, however. Zeon or Zeon Tech is part of the Herald Group, and is now mainly concerned with acquiring and developing "brands". It is currently responsible for a few well-known watch brands including Ingersoll and Braun. I have in my collection a few Zeon brand watches, including a most fascinating Swiss mechanical skeleton watch marked, "ZEON", but I am not sure how many watches produced by Zeon Tech are now actually branded with the Zeon name. I must do some research into the history of Zeon...


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

AW - perhaps another direction would be the vast range of re-chargeable watches made by all and sundry ?

Mike


----------



## wifey (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi all, my husband has a Navigator watch just rediscovered when moving house. His brother pinched his recharge base for it some time ago and aftee exstensive research online, i still cannot find a replacement.

Can anyone help me at all please? He absolutely adores this watch and its ridiculously bright LEDs that he used to blind me with often at the start of our relationship ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

These watches were also branded as Ingersoll


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Thread revival.....had two of these but both were flipped....decided needed another so this navigator was bought.

complete set,box,instructions ,charger...lots of buttons and lights and rechargeable too


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I was into film cameras before watches. they tried this "capasiter charge" to replace rechargablle batterys. dint work out! cameras still use batterys. very good looking watch. vin


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

bridgeman said:


> Thread﻿ revival.....had two of these but both were flipped....decided needed another so this navigator was bought.﻿


 I have never seen any like this before! Looks good. :yes:


----------



## Fast1 (Feb 15, 2021)

bridgeman said:


> Thread revival.....had two of these but both were flipped....decided needed another so this navigator was bought.
> 
> complete set,box,instructions ,charger...lots of buttons and lights and rechargeable too


 Hi I too have a Navigator do you know where I can buy a replacement battery.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2021)

bridgeman said:


> Thread revival.....had two of these but both were flipped....decided needed another so this navigator was bought.
> 
> complete set,box,instructions ,charger...lots of buttons and lights and rechargeable too


 That is bloody gorgeous! Nice one mate


----------



## Welly (22 d ago)

I have three of these watches, they are superb, my first one is now over twenty years old and still has the original rechargable battery which is still going strong. Quality is second to none, it's a shame they stopped making them. I am going to buy one for "scrap" to strip and see what battery is installed. I will post my findings.
Mark.


----------

